# next car...



## alexsung (Nov 28, 2012)

hi all,

ive had my (59) 3.2V6 TT for a couple of months now. However its never really impressed me... it feels underwhelming and heavy around corners. the only time it really put a smile on my face was when i dramatically pulled away from my cousins (61) s3! 

im looking to stick with my TT for a good few more months as i love its looks (and i still owe money) but i cant decide which car id like to get next. any advice would be appreciated.. what cars have people moved onto after a TT?

a little about myself:
have had a RX8 at 17, Honda Civic at 18, TT at 20... will be 21 when i can start physically looking for a new car. 
i need to consider insurance costs, as well as looks, 0-60 and a premium brand name. 
would prefer at least 4 seats (even if 2 of them dont work). this is my everyday car so needs to have some practicality. no kids just the neice and nephews

cars im considering: 
S4, A5 3.0tdi, 6 series? cayman (i wish)
i cant really think of much more than this. so leave a reply with what you would get 

thanks alex


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

A ballpark budget would be useful...


----------



## alexsung (Nov 28, 2012)

mab said:


> A ballpark budget would be useful...


I'd say between 20-25kish give or take


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

alexsung said:


> mab said:
> 
> 
> > A ballpark budget would be useful...
> ...


Cayman every time


----------



## alexsung (Nov 28, 2012)

jbell said:


> alexsung said:
> 
> 
> > mab said:
> ...


I say "cayman (I wish)" because I strongly feel I won't get insured on the cayman. It's a through and through sports car! And unfortunatly a bit too flashy for me


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

An older 911 would be much, much cooler than a cayman


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Didn't think they made a v6 on a 59 plate


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Went upto 60


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

3.2 dramatically taking an S3? Really??


----------



## alexsung (Nov 28, 2012)

CWJ said:


> 3.2 dramatically taking an S3? Really??


Well off the line I was way way ahead.. About 50-60ish he overtook then about 110 I flew past

Yeah I got the v6 on a 59 reg


----------



## JamesDSG (Sep 20, 2009)

alexsung said:


> then about 110 I flew past


Sounds like some type of light aircraft??


----------



## alexsung (Nov 28, 2012)

JamesDSG said:


> alexsung said:
> 
> 
> > then about 110 I flew past
> ...


Funny :lol: 
:?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

alexsung said:


> I'd say between 20-25kish give or take
> 
> I say "cayman (I wish)" because I strongly feel I won't get insured on the cayman. It's a through and through sports car! And unfortunatly a bit too flashy for me


Always depends on personal circumstance and location, but my son bought and insured his 911 earlier this year at 21 (with 3 years NCB for under 2K)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

cant see me ever selling the TT but an SLK 280 ( black on black manual ) does turn my head ,,,,,,,, ( but there again i am not in the25k for a car bracket !!!!!!!!!!! )


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

I went from a tt to a 6 series and haven't looked back! Love it's looks with a few mods and with a custom exhaust the v8 sounds impeccable! Shed loads faster than the tt turns alot more heads, has more room, a huge boot and more gizmos to play with! insurance isn't too bad think I paid £900 at 23 it's only £600 now for both me and the gf and she's 23 now I'm 25 they are at really affordable prices now too


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

I sold my TT QUATTRO Sport 240 & moved into a limited edition E46 M3 CS.
I really liked the TT, great cabin and a lovely place to be sat. Looked cool too.
The CS is just simply a great car, I love the looks, that engine! & it makes me just jump in it and go for a drive for no other reason than to enjoy what the car offers whereas the TT never made me want to jump in it and go for a blast just for the sake of it.

I think if I had the money and wanted something really special which holds it's value exceptionally well then it would have to be the M3 CSL though.

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

zainster said:


> I sold my TT QUATTRO Sport 240 & moved into a limited edition E46 M3 CS.
> I really liked the TT, great cabin and a lovely place to be sat. Looked cool too.
> The CS is just simply a great car, I love the looks, that engine! & it makes me just jump in it and go for a drive for no other reason than to enjoy what the car offers whereas the TT never made me want to jump in it and go for a blast just for the sake of it.
> 
> ...


Love the m3 e46 I looked at them when looking at the 6! Sound immense very similar performance but what put me off was lots have too many miles and they look more dated

Depends on the budget and how prepared you are for running costs but defo a very well respected spectacular car


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

What about an M3 E92. You can get a very nice example now for under 25K. Fantastic cars. You will get insurance if you shop around but it will cost you


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mike007 said:


> What about an M3 E92. You can get a very nice example now for under 25K. Fantastic cars. You will get insurance if you shop around but it will cost you


Great engine, but too sanitanised compared too past M3s IMO. I found it had lost some of the rawness to the point where it has become too easy to drive.

Totally agree, you can pick up great examples sub 20k now, but engine apart, did not do it for me.

The E46 just hit the right notes, pinnacle of 6 cylinder BM engines,and enough failings to make every drive entertaining, capable of crunching huge distances quickly, and IMO nails the E90 M3 for looks.

One of those cars I wish I had never sold. Getting very hard to find good ones now, did look again before buying the TTS, but only really good ones are CSLs, and the box kills them for me, if only they had put a manual in it.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Totally agree. E46 is a great car. I loved them when they came out but i never owned one. Bought a new E93 in 08. M3 Convertible. Loved it. With the roof up it was a solid car although much heavier than the coupe.


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

Couldn't have said it better myself!

This is my 4th M3 but my first CS.
Clean ones still look fantastic & turn my head more than any other BMW. It was Chris Harris who rated the E46 M3 CS as the best all round BMW performance car of the past 50 years!

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexsung (Nov 28, 2012)

Mike007 said:


> What about an M3 E92. You can get a very nice example now for under 25K. Fantastic cars. You will get insurance if you shop around but it will cost you


id love a e92, but we already got a e92 with the dct on the drive.. not mine but wouldnt like to copy! i tried shopping for insurance a couple of months ago but it was coming back at around 16k...

think im just going to wait and see if anything tickles my fancy


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

alexsung said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > What about an M3 E92. You can get a very nice example now for under 25K. Fantastic cars. You will get insurance if you shop around but it will cost you
> ...


3

3.2s boxster , black on black , manual,,,, beautiful ,,,,,, tempting me at the moment , not sure about the runing costs


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> 3.2s boxster , black on black , manual,,,, beautiful ,,,,,, tempting me at the moment , not sure about the runing costs


I'd say about £1k a year for servicing/maintenance, plus tyres and petrol (30mpg on a motorway run) on top of that. These engines do have potential issues with RMS/IMS seals failing (not always catastrophic) and cylinder bore scoring, but it's not as common as people like to make out. An inspection by a specialist (insist on a camera into the cylinders) should give you some peace of mind.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you spandy ,,, camera into cylinders , how easy would be on a flat 6 , and at what cost ,,,,,, I have been doing a bit of research and it seems the seal problem was cured around 2000 ,,, 30 mpg , the book says 27 , I can handle that , TT is 29 ,,, I know it will handle / perform better than my ( well sorted 8). ) TT but really not sure if it does look better either outside or inside ,,,,,, aaahh decisions decisions !!!!!! ( La vie ne pas facile ! . )


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> Thank you spandy ,,, camera into cylinders , how easy would be on a flat 6 , and at what cost ,,,,,, I have been doing a bit of research and it seems the seal problem was cured around 2000 ,,, 30 mpg , the book says 27 , I can handle that , TT is 29 ,,, I know it will handle / perform better than my ( well sorted 8). ) TT but really not sure if it does look better either outside or inside ,,,,,, aaahh decisions decisions !!!!!! ( La vie ne pas facile ! . )


On my old 996 it was very easy access from underneath, but I have no idea on the Boxster. The flat engine does mean that the plugs are nice and low though, so I would expect them to be simple enough to get to. TBH most people don't go that far with their inspections (I didn't), but if you wanted to be certain it was a good one, that's what it would take. 30 mpg wasn't easy to hit, but mine was on the motorway for 70 miles every day, so I had lots of opportunities to try to get the most out of it. I've seen more than 30 on good days, but it was rare.


----------

